# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Levon Helm

## Michael Eck

This was posted on Helm's website this afternoon. Let's remember that in addition to being an incredible drummer and singer, Levon was known to pick a little mando, too.

"Dear Friends,
Levon is in the final stages of his battle with cancer. Please send your prayers and love to him as he makes his way through this part of his journey.

Thank you fans and music lovers who have made his life so filled with joy and celebration... he has loved nothing more than to play, to fill the room up with music, lay down the back beat, and make the people dance! He did it every time he took the stage...

We appreciate all the love and support and concern.
From his daughter Amy, and wife Sandy."

----------


## Jeffff

This makes me sad.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

*Levon's website*

----------


## Ray Neuman

Sad day. Levon is the reason I play mandolion today.  :Frown:

----------


## Spruce

One of my all-time heros...   :Frown:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

*Levon's page on Facebook*. You can leave a message for the family.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Just have to watch some Levon.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Prayers for him and his loved ones on their way.  So very sad.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Crud.

My thoughts to his family.

Crud.

----------


## eadg145

I'll be playing "Hurricane" tonight, in Levon's honor.  My best to the entire Helm clan.  Thanks for all the great music, Levon!

----------


## David Rambo

That's sad news indeed.  Prayers go out to the family.  I think I'll go listen to The Last Waltz for a while.....

----------


## Mark Hudson

Some of the best music I ever saw had Levon behind the drum kit... he made our lives richer for the joy he brought to his music.
I went looking for something of his to post to my FB page and found this gem... never saw it before but it's all Levon as soon as you hear it! (doesn't hurt to have Emmylou & Johnny Cash backing either <g>) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ysj0TZ6sB1s

----------


## mfeuerst

> This makes me sad.


Me too....but after that it makes me want to play my ass off and also seek out the next generation of Levons before our generation is completely gone.

----------


## Spruce



----------


## pjlama

This sucks. Such a funky drummer, awesome singer and a great musician. He made the Band, he's a very rare musician and one of the very best to lay it down on any instrument, god speed Levon. You'll be sorely missed but the angels choir is getting a major upgrade.

----------


## citeog

This is terrible news. Recently we've lost Earl Scruggs and Barney McKenna (of Dubliners fame) and now this. The Band restored my faith in music so this is particularly poignant for me. Levon's version of Springsteen's "Atlantic City" is the quintessential cover.

All the best, Levon.

Paul

----------


## pjlama

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZaU3...e_gdata_player

Here's a sweet nugget.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gReku...e_gdata_player

His feel is other worldly and folks if you haven't figured it out, it's all about feel, the notes mean nothing.

----------


## Treblemaker

That Ain't Stage Fright....

RIP LEVON - YOU ROCKED PLANET EARTH!

----------


## Peter LaMorte

This is horrible news. We made a trip to Denver last time Levon opened for John Prine. I've seen Levon and the Band many times and in my teen years lived in upstate NY just 1/2hr or so from Woodstock and at the time I didn't know most of the band were Canadians and Levon was from Arkansas. Heck, I thought they were local boys and I always claimed them as being so. This is all hard to take, brings me back to the feelings I had when my Dad was getting ready to pass on. This Hearts on Fire ...
.............

----------


## Dan Margolis

We had tix for Levon at the beginning of March, then it was rescheduled for this Friday...now, never.  Best wishes to Levon and his family.  One of the greats.

----------


## journeybear

So sad to hear how Levon is doing. But so glad for all he has given to so many people for so long. And as a mandolinist, I can't adequately express my thanks for all his playing did for me. One of the first times I heard mandolin in a rock song was on "Rag Mama Rag" (THE first was Ry Cooder playing on The Rolling Stones' version of "Love In Vain" - I think), and it hipped me to a way the instrument could be played that I had not known before. It was a great honor for my band to open for The Band many years later, and an everlasting honor, privilege, and delight to meet Levon, however briefly, in the green room before the show. He seemed quite untouched by all the fame and accolades that had been heaped upon him over the years - just a down to earth guy, who loved playing music. The world is a better place to live in for him having been in it. My heart goes out to him and to those who love him and whom he has loved.

----------


## Darren Bailey

An amazing life full of courage and beauty.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

Hes got a Wide River to Cross

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm2_7o8DGtI

----------


## AlexanderL

It brings tears to my eyes. I discovered just the other day started out as a drummer (then on to guitar) and now I'm slowly learning to play mandolin.

Here's his old mandolin (and a bad presenter):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0mFoTZ0O5g

----------


## catmandu2

love

----------


## Spruce

> It brings tears to my eyes.


As will this....
A wonderful piece of writing....

----------


## HogTime

I grew up in Fayetteville, Arkansas and frequently saw Levon around town or playing at one of the local nightclubs with Ronnie Hawkins and The Hawks.  At least cancer didn't get him the first go around and he survived to get some well deserved Grammies.

RIP fellow Arkie,

----------


## journeybear

Hold on, now - not so fast. He hasn't left us yet, not just yet. This is from his facebook page, though admittedly 10 hours ago:

Thank you, all, for the outpouring of kindness and love. I know Levon is feeling it and that love will help guide him through this final journey. Thank you for your respect for his, Sandy's and Amy's privacy. YOU are truly people with class and Levon would think the world of you. The pain of knowing we're going to lose him is almost too much for all of us to bear at the moment. But it can't be about US. This is about honoring this great man's dignity and privacy. Let's send him off with love, positive energy, lots of light and words of support and comfort. Keep sending the great posts. I'm going to read them all to him. Thank you so, so much!

I had no idea these posts were actually going to get to him when I posted. I might have said even more than I had. This is a truly remarkable and very human use of this unusual communication system. 

On a side note - interesting to recall that Levon was the lead singer on all three Band songs my band does regularly. These are also listed in his wikipedia page's opening paragraph: "The Weight," "Up on Cripple Creek," and "Ophelia" - though not "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" (though I did mention this at last week's gig, falling as it did on the 147th anniversary of that occasion). In fact, we start just about every show with "Up on Cripple Creek." If he passes before next Monday, it will be tough getting through the gig. Indeed, whenever he passes.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I really like this short video:



Larry

----------


## Ed Goist

RIP Levon Helm
26 May 1940 - 19 April 2012

----------


## Galileo

Another sad day...seems like there has been to many of recent.

----------


## Markus

From Levon's Facebook page:

"Levon Helm passed peacefully this afternoon. He was surrounded by family, friends and band mates and will be remembered by all he touched as a brilliant musician and a beautiful soul."

Rest in peace.

Brilliant musician and beautiful soul, yes indeed.

----------


## George R. Lane

Sorry for the double post.

----------


## Spruce

Ya know, I've been thinking the past few days _a lot_ about Levon....
And how I would have a hard time coming up with a musician who I admired more....
What a total class act...

----------


## Mark Hudson

:Frown: 

Even knowing this was coming I'm at a loss for words... Levon, we'll miss you!

----------


## wellvis@well.com

Rest in Peace.

----------


## farmerjones

Thanks Larry, that was very good. 
It reminds me of the passing of John Hartford. 
These few that are "made of music" are sadly slipping away.
We're so lucky to have means to record the blessings they have bestowed upon us. 
If you don't have one, get a copy of Ramble at the Ryman.

----------


## Elliot Luber

‎"And he shall be Levon. And he shall be a good man." -- Elton John.
He was.

----------


## Charles E.

It's strange how the passing of someone I have never met can have such a real and sad impact. God speed Levon.

----------


## jim simpson

I'm glad I got to see Levon with The Band so many years back. I remember seeking out Big Pink on a trip to Woodstock and having my picture taken in front the house (when it was still painted pink). I enjoyed Levon in Coal Miner's Daughter. He seemed so genuine portraying the father. It does seem liking losing a friend I've never met but grew up with.
Thank you Levon.

----------


## J.Albert

"I remember seeking out Big Pink on a trip to Woodstock and having my picture taken in front the house (when it was still painted pink)."

It's still Pink. Took a trip up there yesterday, and then to Levon's place on Plochman Lane. Very quiet there, not sure if he got to spend his last days at home by the swamp. (Edit - Levon was at the Memorial Sloane-Kettering Center in NYC)

What a life Levon lived -- witnessing bluegrass before it -was- "bluegrass" (one of his first musical heros was Bill Monroe, hence, the mandolin), being around for the early days of rock 'n' roll (and traveling with Ronnie Hawkins), Dylan and the days in the Pink house, The Band, films, his fight with cancer back in the late 90's. The reaper came too early for him.

And what a voice! As an aside, what if Levon had not been pulled away from bluegrass by rock? We might be honoring him as one of the great bluegrass singers!

Rest in peace, Levon.
And God Bless!

----------


## Mark Hudson

> And what a voice! As an aside, what if Levon had not been pulled away from bluegrass by rock? We might be honoring him as one of the great bluegrass singers!
> 
> Rest in peace, Levon.
> And God Bless!


One of the worlds great rock drummers, but strangely, I don't consider him a rock musician... just a great musician... I think he would have been in the top tier of whatever music he pursued... I'm just glad he blessed us with his presence... RIP...

----------


## Laird



----------


## mtucker

We've lost a true national treasure...  :Frown:

----------


## Laird

Here's another clip from the Ryman that better captures the exuberance that he retained right up to the end:

----------


## Barry Platnick

I was listening to him on you tube last night and thinking " I need to play that cripple creek at the jam again". 
Now I will for sure

----------


## J.Albert

Article and links from local paper here:
http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbc...TAIN/120419640

----------


## bones12

That such a musical talent was with us for such a short time indeed is humbling.  Time passes quickly.  RIP. May his family know how many he has influenced.   Doug in Vermont

----------


## bigskygirl

Dang....RIP Levon

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Another shot of Levon playing the mandolin.

----------


## jim simpson

> "I remember seeking out Big Pink on a trip to Woodstock and having my picture taken in front the house (when it was still painted pink)."
> 
> It's still Pink. Took a trip up there yesterday, and then to Levon's place on Plochman Lane. Very quiet there, not sure if he got to spend his last days at home by the swamp. (Edit - Levon was at the Memorial Sloane-Kettering Center in NYC)
> 
> What a life Levon lived -- witnessing bluegrass before it -was- "bluegrass" (one of his first musical heros was Bill Monroe, hence, the mandolin), being around for the early days of rock 'n' roll (and traveling with Ronnie Hawkins), Dylan and the days in the Pink house, The Band, films, his fight with cancer back in the late 90's. The reaper came too early for him.
> 
> And what a voice! As an aside, what if Levon had not been pulled away from bluegrass by rock? We might be honoring him as one of the great bluegrass singers!
> 
> Rest in peace, Levon.
> And God Bless!



Glad to hear it's still pink, I guess I had heard (innacurately) that it had been repainted a different color.
In my teen years, my family moved to a small pink house, my friends called it Little Pink.

----------


## Don Grieser

A friend down the street from me in high school had every album by The Band. Used to spend a lot of time there listening to those records. Levon's spirit will live on in all of us whose lives he touched through his music. RIP.

----------


## Fretbear

He's gone up....and will be missed

----------


## journeybear

I knew that Levon was going but I didn't want to believe it. And I knew that when he went words would fail me. So I will repeat what I posted to his facebook page, with a little bit more, which, if I had known his wife was going to read to him, I would have included.

So sad to hear of Levon passing. But so glad for all he had given to so many people for so long. And as a mandolinist, I can't adequately express my thanks for all his playing did for me. One of the first times I heard mandolin in a rock song was on "Rag Mama Rag" (THE first was Ry Cooder playing on The Rolling Stones' version of "Love In Vain" - I think), and it hipped me to a way the instrument could be played that I had not known before. 

It was a great honor for my band to open for The Band many years later (the reunited version), and an everlasting honor, privilege, and delight to meet Levon, however briefly, in the green room before the show. We were just a local jug band from CT, opening for a great, renowned, much beloved band, but they were all so kind, gracious, and friendly. (Garth Hudson, the quiet one on stage, kind of monopolized the conversation, but I didn't care however he rambled, it was so very cool meeting them.) Levon seemed quite untouched by all the fame and accolades that had been heaped upon him over the years - just a down to earth guy, who loved playing music. 

That is what I remember most about him from this experience - how just plain folks he was. And as I've listened to the way he played mandolin since then, I was struck by one thing more than anything else. He may not have been a virtuoso, he may not have been able to play rings around a whole lot of other players, but he found how to make his instrument his voice, to get it to express himself through it. And that is one of the key aspects of being a good player - true self-expression by reducing as much as possible the gap between what one thinks and what one plays. He was just as much a just plain folks player as person. 

The world is a better place to live in for him having been in it. My heart goes out to him and to those who love him and whom he has loved.

----------


## brunello97

My mama was from Woodstock and my folks used to send us up there in the summer to her relatives to get out of the Texas heat. We were pretty oblivious to the presence of the place at the time. Both her and my daddy are buried in the cemetery there. One of my brothers was speculating on how nice it would be if Mr. Helm might be soon keeping them company.  That would be too good to be true.

Like Sinatra and Holiday, his was a true American voice of the richest most inclusive kind: "The way that little sweet thing of mine dips her donut in my tea."  Nobody else could make Lake Charles, LA a mythic place.  Let's hope the Post Office is already working on a stamp.  

Mick

----------


## johnbaxter

Great photo's and interview by Dix Bruce of Levon Helm. Thanks Dix, and thank you Levon for the music.

http://musixnow.com/newsletter19.html

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

http://youtu.be/HMXCM5TCrv8
I felt that this was the most appropriate possible tribute to a great musician, multi-instrumentalist, and all around good guy. RIP Levon.

----------


## johnbaxter

In remembrance of Levon Helm, I'm watching Cold Miners Daughter. Not only was Levon a great musician, he was one hell of an actor.

----------


## Ed Goist

Statement from Bob Dylan in Response to Levon's Passing

Also, Terry Gross will be devoting today's entire hour of _Fresh Air_ (_NPR radio_) to Levon Helm. 

This from Terry's Facebook page: _"Today's entire show will be devoted to Levon Helm. We're replaying interviews from 1993 and 2007. Below is the 2007 conversation. Audio from the 1993 interview will be posted later today."_

----------


## journeybear

Good stuff and great links, you NPR guy! I'll be tuning in. I'm pretty sure I know how you'll be spending your lunch hour.  :Wink:  That 2007 interview is great - great questions and answers.

----------


## Ed Goist

Statement by President Bill Clinton on the passing of Levon Helm

April 19, 2012 | New York, NY | Bill Clinton | Statements
_"I was saddened to learn of the death of my fellow Arkansan Levon Helm. Levon was one of America's great musicians. His music, with the Hawks, the Band, and throughout his career, and his standout performance in Coal Miner's Daughter, touched a cord with me and with many Americans. He never forgot his roots. I was always grateful that he helped the annual Delta Blues Festival get off the ground. He will be deeply missed."_

----------


## Mandotarian

> And as I've listened to the way he played mandolin since then, I was struck by one thing more than anything else. He may not have been a virtuoso, he may not have been able to play rings around a whole lot of other players, but he found how to make his instrument his voice, to get it to express himself through it. And that is one of the key aspects of being a good player - true self-expression by reducing as much as possible the gap between what one thinks and what one plays. He was just as much a just plain folks player as person.




I totally agree, he is all about feel, a true musician.  Just listen to "The Girl I Left Behind" or "Got Me A Woman" from Dirt Farmer, just hitting a groove that only he could hit on that mando, those songs aren't easy to emulate despite the deceptive simplicity.  A definite inspiration to me.

The Band was the first band that I became _obesessed_ with.  I still remember the first time I listened to the brown album I was driving through the Catskills, where I grew up, and the music just spoke to me.  At the time I had no idea they had any connection to the region and was more into alt-rock/indie rock and was confused as to why I was digging these "country" sounds so much.  That was just the beginning of the journey.

I owe my current love of roots music to Levon and The Band and for that I can't be thankful enough.  I wasn't aware of Hartford at the time of his death but as someone else mentioned this feels a bit similiar.  A true American voice has been lost that spoke to the values that make this place so great.  

At least he will live on in his recordings and I am so glad he made those two "Dirt" albums, not only do they showcase his mastery of connecting to the roots of our soul but they show how the mando can be used in different types of ensembles to great effect! 

I hope they do a few more Rambles, I have to believe Levon would want the music and family and community to live on.

[YOUTUBE[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## journeybear

Very nice of Bill Clinton. I'm sure he meant to say "The Hawks," "The Band," and "touched a chord," but this was still very nice of him. This reminds me of something I had overlooked - the special bond and pride people from Arkansas must feel regarding Levon. I wouldn't be at all surprised if his birthday (May 26) will be commemorated with a statewide proclamation.

----------


## Mandotarian

> Very nice of Bill Clinton. I'm sure he meant to say "The Hawks," "The Band," and "touched a chord," but this was still very nice of him. This reminds me of something I had overlooked - the special bond and pride people from Arkansas must feel regarding Levon. I wouldn't be at all surprised if his birthday (May 26) will be commemorated with a statewide proclamation.



Hopefully the Catskill/Hudson Valley/Ulster County region does the same.  I know I've always thought of him as one of "us".  Heck lets just make it a national holiday.

----------


## gregjones

> Very nice of Bill Clinton. I'm sure he meant to say "The Hawks," "The Band," and "touched a chord," but this was still very nice of him.


You must remember that Clinton is a sax player.  'Splains a lot, Lucy."

----------


## journeybear

> Heck, let's just make it a national holiday.


No idea what the requirements are, but no argument from me. My flag is already at half staff.  :Frown:

----------


## MONami

Right on. Thoughtful writing. Great man.




> As will this....
> *A wonderful piece of writing*....

----------


## MONami

I loved Levon, but I REALLY loved his drumming, and _REALLY_ loved his drumming on _Mystery Train_.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

WTMD (Towson University Radio) featured The Last Waltz on its Live Lunch. It was a touching tribute. For me, the only solace from Levon's passing is that his music will be around and appreciated for lifetimes to come.

----------


## Capt. E

He must have passed very near the time I was watching videos of him at the Ryman with a smile on my face and tears in my eyes. God, what joy he gave us all.

----------


## Jai

I've loved the music of The Band my whole life. I grew up listening to my parent's records (who saw them play at the Royal Albert Hall). And now I'm nearly 40 my own children have been growing up listening to The Band (and Levon's recent solo albums) on my CDs. 

Apart from Fairport Convention, who themselves were greatly inspired by them and in many ways did a similar thing except with an English take, there really is not a musical ensemble that means more to me than The Band. And Levon was the heart of that group, literally beating away at the centre. I've read a number of obituaries today talking about his singing on 'The Night they Drove Old Dixie Down', but his drumming on that song, it's incredible. No other drummer has or had the feel, emotion and grooviness that Levon has (I say has, cause it's still there, in his recordings). And of course his simple but effective mandolin playing, deceptively simple, love the playing on "Rockin' Chair". 

I don't remember ever feeling the need to add my thoughts to a forum or comment page for a recently deceased musician, but the man's been such a part of my life, all my life... 

God bless you Levon Helm and have a safe journey.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Rest in peace, Levon.

----------


## journeybear

Nice find. And very nice T-shirt, what I can see of it. Anyone recognize it?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> And very nice T-shirt, what I can see of it. Anyone recognize it?


It's just a guess but I'd borrow mob money and bet it is Mandolin World News as the logo is the same as the publication it's pictured in.

----------


## journeybear

OMG!  :Disbelief:  I _thought_ I'd seen it _somewhere_ before!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ed Goist

Levon and his band perform _"Rag Mama Rag"_ at Mountain Jam IV (6/1/08)

----------


## Nick Quig

> Levon and his band perform _"Rag Mama Rag"_ at Mountain Jam IV (6/1/08)


Wonderful!

----------


## Nick Quig

Sorry-did'nt mean to post the whole thing again!

----------


## journeybear

Just announced the lineup for today's edition of CBS Sunday Morning. They will air a segment commemorating Levon Helm and Dick Clark. If I had to guess it'll run between 9:30-10:15.

----------


## journeybear

Really great tribute by Bill Flanagan on CBS Sunday Morning. This is the transcript, with a small gallery; I'll post the video when it becomes available.

I loved this bit: _He was a fair guitarist, a fine mandolin player, and one of the most influential drummers in the history of rock & roll. I remember running into Bruce Springsteen at a Levon show once and Bruce said, "We get so used to hearing VERSIONS of the thing. Levon IS the thing."_

Levon Helm's miraculous encore
April 22, 2012 10:15 AM

_Legendary singer and drummer Levon Helm died Thursday at the age of 71 of cancer, a disease which had almost taken his life once before. Our Bill Flanagan of MTV has an appreciation:
_
Everyone who loves rock & roll is saddened by the death of Levon Helm. Levon came to international prominence as part of The Band - he sang lead on "Up on Cripple Creek," "Rag Mama Rag," "The Weight," "Don't Do It," and "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down."

He was a fair guitarist, a fine mandolin player, and one of the most influential drummers in the history of rock & roll. I remember running into Bruce Springsteen at a Levon show once and Bruce said, "We get so used to hearing VERSIONS of the thing. Levon IS the thing."

The Band's legacy was immortalized in Martin Scorsese's 1976 film "The Last Waltz." After that The Band broke up, went their separate ways. Levon made solo albums, sometimes reunited with other Band members, and took up a side career as a character actor, appearing in movies like "The Right Stuff" and "Coal Miner's Daughter."

He was the most honored citizen of Woodstock, New York, where he moved in the '60s. They even celebrated Levon Helm Day. Levon was to Woodstock what Sheriff Andy was to Mayberry.

In 1998 Levon learned that he had throat cancer. The news was grim. Even if he recovered, he would probably never talk again. He would certainly never sing again.

Here's where the story gets a bit miraculous. About 10 years ago Levon beat the odds. Word went around that Levon was getting better, that Levon was talking again.

And then . . . Levon was singing again.

In the winter of 2004 Levon had a lot of medical bills. So he and his friends hatched an idea. They would hold a concert in Levon's barn in Woodstock and invite local fans to chip in money for the show and, by the way, to bring some pies and cakes along so everyone could eat. This was the birth of Levon's Midnight Ramble.

The Ramble caught on fast, and in no time it became legendary. If you were lucky enough to score a ticket you could drive up to Woodstock on a Saturday night, head over to Levon's place and sit around in a small circle while one of the greatest rock & rollers of all time put on a show with his band and any famous friends who dropped by.

Jackson Browne, Alan Toussaint, Elvis Costello - everyone came to the Ramble. The last time I went, a few months ago, the music went from 7:30 until after midnight.)

If anybody complained to me about the sad state of rock music, I'd tell them, "If you're looking for real rock & roll, it's alive and well in Levon Helm's barn."

The last 10 miraculous years gave Levon a sort of extended victory lap. Fans got to tell him how much they loved him. Musicians lined up to honor him.

And Levon made three new albums - each of which won the Grammy Award.

It was as if Heaven decided to give Levon an extra decade, just so we could all hear his songs one more time. Just to give Levon and the people who loved him a proper chance to say goodbye.

In the whole history of rock n' roll, no one ever had a greater encore than Levon Helm.

----------


## journeybear

Here's the link to that gallery. Also a link to a gallery in Rolling Stone that ran when he was presented the key to the city of Woodstock a few years ago. I love this small town stuff, and the way the key was presented to him was really cool - it was in a wooden case carved in the shape of a mandolin.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Don Grieser

I just caught that tribute on the CBS Sunday Morning show. Very well done and very moving.

----------


## Spruce



----------


## journeybear

Believe it or not, there's a facebook page for Levon And The Hawks.  :Smile: 

In case you were wondering, that is Jerry Penfound (sax, flute) on the left, then Danko, Helm, Manuel, Hudson, Robertson. The Band website has a bunch of photos from the early days, an exhaustive list of band members and recordings, concert dates and set lists - several metric tons of info.

----------


## mandopops

It was a drag to hear of Levon's passing. At least he had a 2nd round after his 1st bout w/ cancer. He was still Singin', Drummin', & Strummin' his Mandolin.

I remember the '74 Dylan & The Band tour very well. I got to see them twice on that (Chicago & Bloomington, Indiana). 

With all the photos being posted I'd love to get a straight on shot of him with his J200 Electric. Like the photo in "Rock of Ages". I just have a strong mental picture of him out front doing "Rag,Mama, Rag". I didn't even play Mandolin then.

Really an American Style Musician. He had a feel for Rock, Blues, Folk and Country. 

Hats off to ya, Mr. Helm.

----------


## journeybear

Here is the video.

----------


## Ed Goist

The Black Keys & John Fogerty Honor Levon Helm at Coachella, 20 April 2012

----------


## Ed Goist

Posted to the Levon Helm Facebook page today. Quite fitting.
I'm sure Levon is now in the 'Eternal Groove'. Rest well.

_Drummers lead Levon Helm to his rest_

----------


## journeybear

I recognize Larry Campbell and Jimmy Vivino - on guitars, not drums. I am moved by hearing Levon was buried next to Rick Danko in the cemetery there in Woodstock. Also cheered to learn that his widow has vowed to keep The Barn going. Maybe the midnight rambles will continue as well.  Here is a report from a local newspapers website, including some footage of the procession.

----------


## journeybear

Arkansas Gov. Mike Beebe ordered all flags in the state to be flown at half-staff Friday 4/27/12, the date of his funeral, in honor of Levon Helm. 

The following is the governor's proclamation:

TO ALL TO WHOM THESE PRESENTS COME - GREETINGS:

WHEREAS: The man from Turkey Scratch, Arkansas, and incomparable musician and singer for more than half a century, Levon Helm was deeply loved by his family, many friends, and music fans around the world, and died April 19, 2012, after a long and courageous battle with throat cancer; and

WHEREAS: The second of four children in the family of music-loving cotton farmers, Nell and Diamond Helm, Mark Lavon Helm was born in Elaine, Arkansas, on May 26, 1940; he later became known as Levon; and

WHEREAS: A tractor-driving champion on the family farm, and raised on radio programs like the Grand Ole Opry and traveling minstrel shows, Levon learned to play guitar, mandolin, harmonica, banjo, bass, and drums, and at the tender age of 17, he joined the band of Ronnie Hawkins and the Hawks, and continued refining his unique drumming style; and

WHEREAS: In the early 1960s, Helm joined Richard Manuel, Rick Danko, Robbie Robertson, and Garth Hudson, four Canadian musicians, and after honing their mix of country-blues-rock sound and soulful harmonies doing one-night stands around the country, began touring as Bob Dylan’s back-up band; and

WHEREAS: Levon and the Hawks joined Dylan in Woodstock, New York, during his recuperation from motorcycle injuries in 1967, and revitalized their sound, playing acoustic music with lyrics that were personal and homespun and eventually resulted in their influential first album, "Music from Big Pink," and they became known simply as The Band; and

WHEREAS: Levon Helm is most widely known for the songs he sang with The Band: “Up on Cripple Creek,” “The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down,” and “The Weight,” music that is tied to history and rooted in Southern themes. The Band was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1994, and Helm was honored with Grammy Awards in his own right; and

WHEREAS: After The Band declared the end of their touring career in 1976, and filmed and recorded a final all-star concert, “The Last Waltz”, Levon began his acting career in such notable roles as Loretta Lynn’s father in “Coal Miner’s Daughter” and Chuck Yeager’s friend in “The Right Stuff”; and

WHEREAS: Helm remained a working musician, reuniting with several members of The Band, but was diagnosed with throat cancer in 1998 and for awhile lost his ability to speak above a whisper, but through determination and will, he regained enough use of his voice to perform his successful monthly Midnight Rambles with other famous musical artists; and

WHEREAS: Citizens of this State extend deepest sympathy to Levon’s wife, Sandra, and daughter, Amy, and all of the loved ones of Levon Helm, an enormously talented performer and gifted musician, whose Arkansas roots can be heard and felt in his voice and in his music;

NOW, THEREFORE, I, MIKE BEEBE, Governor of the State of Arkansas, by virtue of the authority vested in me by the laws of the State of Arkansas, in tribute to the memory of Levon Helm and as an expression of public sorrow, do hereby direct that all State flags be flown at half-staff on April 27, 2012.

IN TESTIMONY WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand and caused the Great Seal of the State of Arkansas to be affixed this 23rd day of April, in the year of our Lord 2012.

----------


## woodwizard

As all of you guys I will dearly miss Levon. Here in Arkansas we are so proud to know an Arkansas boy who really made it good. The mayor of one of our local little towns (Clarksville ) is his 1st cousin and was interviewed for the local Johnson County Graphic. He told some really cool stories about when they were boys growing up. The last time I seen Levon was in Yokohoma Japan when he was playing with Ringo Starr and his Allstar Band. Levon was as great as ever and siting there listening to him perform in another country and knowing he was from Arkansas really made me proud. RIP Levon Helm

----------


## journeybear

Bruce Springsteen Sings 'The Weight' in Levon Helm's Honor ( Thanks, Ed.)

----------


## Laird

Appreciate the sentiment, but once again I have to admit, I just don't get Bruce Springsteen.  (Of course, as a long-time Deadhead, I'm used to people not getting my musical tastes.)

By the way, did he pronounce Levon "Levin"?

----------


## journeybear

He sure did. The Rolling Stone writer mentioned that, and I figured he meant Bruce pronounced it with the accent on the second syllable, which is actually (I believe) close to how his actual name (Lavon) _would_ be pronounced. (The story goes that his Hawks bandmates had a hard time with that and kept calling him Lee-von, and it stuck.) But yeah, then I listened to it, and what a surprise. I thought they knew each other, or at least he would have known. Oh well, nobody's perfect.

----------


## Mark Hudson

Just thought you'd all like to know, first, they're continuing the Midnight Rambles (the first without Levon was this past weekend, and would have been his 72nd birthday). You'll have to watch Levon's website for more details. Second, Mountain Jam (where Levon performed with Sam Bush, among others), will be paying a tribute to Levon this Saturday night with Levon's band and Warren Haynes (from Government Mule)....

----------


## Ed Goist

Gov't Mule and The Levon Helm Band perform _The Weight_ at Mountain Jam VIII on 2 June 2012.
Levon is right there. I'm sure he is.

----------


## dwilken

was in a levon mood and reading old posts.  man i miss him.  starting to put together a string of songs to do while gigging.  a sort of tribute where we can play the song and then explain why the person was so important to the development of music.  gotta do levon's atlantic city.  when i play the chordie version it doesn't sound right.  don't want to play it with a capo, cause he didn't.  any suggestions????-dave

----------


## robbif

Levon Helm Studios launches fundraising effort to 'Keep It Goin' '

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow...just Wow.

----------


## Ed Goist

_'Love for Levon' lineup includes more a dozen musicians performing October 3rd in New Jersey_

----------


## journeybear

I saw the news about today being the ninth anniversary of Levon Helm's passing, and rather than start a thread about him, thought I'd bump up one. This is it - lots of wonderful stuff in here. What a great musician and person, to have inspired so many, so much, and so often.  :Mandosmiley: 

I love this video from an appearance on Letterman's show in 1983. I'm not sure why he has his F4 with him all through the interview - no why Dave never asks him - but that is a LOT of screen time for our beloved instrument. The story about having to reschedule because his truck caught on fire on the way in ... Wow! He's awfully reluctant to tell it, but Dave gets it out of him. And a bunch of other good stuff. 

He does a bang-up job on "Rag Mama Rag" at around the 8:00 mark. Enjoy! He was the one and only.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

David Rambo, 

EdHanrahan, 

Eric Platt, 

jerrymartin, 

Michael Romkey, 

Peter Kurtze, 

Russ Donahue, 

spufman

----------


## David L

I just finished Levon's biography by Sandra B. Tooze. It is a wonderful book about a wonderful man.

----------


## CBFrench

I posted a tutorial here to Rag Mama Rag and Levon doing it also some months back  and it slipped thru the cracks

----------


## Michael Romkey

Lovely man. His autobiography is well worth reading.

----------


## journeybear

> I posted a tutorial here to Rag Mama Rag and Levon doing it also some months back  and it slipped thru the cracks


Please find it and post the link here, where more eyes are likely to see it.  :Mandosmiley: 

"Rag Mama Rag" is one of those songs that truly affected me, beyond just liking it tremendously. As I said in Post #21 before he left us and again in Post #54 afterward, it was one of the first times I'd heard mandolin in a rock song, an eye-opening and mind-expanding experience. I'll reprise Post #54 for ease of reading, because I don't know what else to add to it. Except bless him for having been here and having done what he did, and us for having been fortunate enough to experience what we could of what he had to offer, and did.




> I knew that Levon was going but I didn't want to believe it. And I knew that when he went words would fail me. So I will repeat what I posted to his facebook page, with a little bit more, which, if I had known his wife was going to read to him, I would have included.
> 
> So sad to hear of Levon passing. But so glad for all he had given to so many people for so long. And as a mandolinist, I can't adequately express my thanks for all his playing did for me. One of the first times I heard mandolin in a rock song was on "Rag Mama Rag" (THE first was Ry Cooder playing on The Rolling Stones' version of "Love In Vain" - I think), and it hipped me to a way the instrument could be played that I had not known before. 
> 
> It was a great honor for my band to open for The Band many years later (the reunited version), and an everlasting honor, privilege, and delight to meet Levon, however briefly, in the green room before the show. We were just a local jug band from CT, opening for a great, renowned, much beloved band, but they were all so kind, gracious, and friendly. (Garth Hudson, the quiet one on stage, kind of monopolized the conversation, but I didn't care however he rambled, it was so very cool meeting them.) Levon seemed quite untouched by all the fame and accolades that had been heaped upon him over the years - just a down to earth guy, who loved playing music. 
> 
> That is what I remember most about him from this experience - how just plain folks he was. And as I've listened to the way he played mandolin since then, I was struck by one thing more than anything else. He may not have been a virtuoso, he may not have been able to play rings around a whole lot of other players, but he found how to make his instrument his voice, to get it to express himself through it. And that is one of the key aspects of being a good player - true self-expression by reducing as much as possible the gap between what one thinks and what one plays. He was just as much a just plain folks player as person. 
> 
> The world is a better place to live in for him having been in it. My heart goes out to him and to those who love him and whom he has loved.

----------


## CBFrench

> Please find it and post the link here, where more eyes are likely to see it.


Here it is and a great tune to know and play... https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...0-Rag-Mama-Rag

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Holy mother of pearl!  :Disbelief:  I wonder if, during the last nine years, anyone has noticed this, and mentioned it, and I never picked up on it. Or is it just me and my inscrutable mind?

I was fixing dinner, with tunes running through my head, as they often do. I've got a jukebox in my brain, I swear, and it's pretty darned good and accurate, most of the time. Well, the needle dropped on "Rag Mama Rag," quite naturally. The song got to where he was going to go to the railroad track and let the train scratch his back. What time was that train due? The 4:19. What day is this? Why, 4/19, of course!  :Disbelief:  I had to double check, and sure enough. Of all number combinations to choose.  :Disbelief: 

OMG! Is that prophetic, or what? It does indeed seem the train did just what he said, didn't it? It was just punctuated differently. That is wild!

----------


## CBFrench

> Holy mother of pearl!  I wonder if, during the last nine years, anyone has noticed this, and mentioned it, and I never picked up on it. Or is it just me and my inscrutable mind?
> 
> I was fixing dinner, with tunes running through my head, as they often do. I've got a jukebox in my brain, I swear, and it's pretty darned good and accurate, most of the time. Well, the needle dropped on "Rag Mama Rag," quite naturally. The song got to where he was going to go to the railroad track and let the train scratch his back. What time was that train due? The 4:19. What day is this? Why, 4/19, of course!  I had to double check, and sure enough. Of all number combinations to choose. 
> 
> OMG! Is that prophetic, or what? It does indeed seem the train did just what he said, didn't it? It was just punctuated differently. That is wild!


and on the first chord doing a chop using 4250 chord (whatever that is ha E7?) then down a half-step to 314x (one lick) back to 4250 is a cool little intro move going into fiddle lick

----------


## journeybear

Statement from Bob Dylan upon Levon Helm's passing:

He was my bosom buddy friend to the end, one of the last true great spirits of my or any other generation. This is just so sad to talk about. I still can remember the first day I met him and the last day I saw him. We go back pretty far and had been through some trials together. I'm going to miss him, as I'm sure a whole lot of others will too.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Thanks for bumping this!

Here's another more recent thread of interest to Levon fans https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...779-Levon-Helm

Check out my post #15 ... it has a newly published clip of an interview by Happy Traum of Levon and Larry Campbell from 2009, following the release of _Electric Dirt_

----------

journeybear

----------


## journeybear

Ten years (yesterday) since Levon Helm's passing, and the memory of that still grieves me, but not as much as the memory of his life and music gladdens me. His music, and all of The Band's music, gave me so much joy, comfort, and enlightenment, while they were active and current, and still do, ever since. By an odd coincidence, I see that Levon's birthdate is the same date as when my dear friend and mentor Patrick Sky passed, coming up to a year ago now. Now there is a circle being completed.  :Cool: 

Fare thee well, Levon. Gone but not forgotten. Indeed, always remembered.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Dave Hicks, 

Lssilver, 

Mark Gunter, 

mr. pocket

----------

